# Dog Bolter



## masculator002 (17/3/08)

does anybody brew a dog bolter? has it been given a different name now days or what is the go? The dog bolters I used to brew and drink were a kind of brown ale with mild hopping, not as amber/orange as most ambers and sort of darker than newcastle brown. I have seen no mention of them anywhere of late and was wondering WHY? they were a very nice drinkable beer with a nice creamy head, mellow on the bitters and not too overpowering on the malts. If anyone has a recipe let me know (A.G. preferably.) the ones I used to brew were a highly modified coopers medium brown ale kit (which they no longer make to my knowledge) but that was a long time ago and I have progressed to all grain now.


----------



## Weizguy (17/3/08)

You used to be able to buy the original Firkin DogBolter in a can.

I bought one and it was superb, but that was about 12 years ago.

Apparently the Dog Bolter is still part of the Matilda Bay line-up, but they had none on the last two occasions I attended a Matilda Bay tasting. The MB version was brewed as an ale originally, but is now brewed using a lager yeast.

Gerard had a recipe for a Firkin Bolter. If you can't find a recipe, send me a pm later to remind me about this thread and I'll post it. OK?

Les Bolter


----------



## masculator002 (17/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> You used to be able to buy the original Firkin DogBolter in a can.
> 
> I bought one and it was superb, but that was about 12 years ago.
> 
> ...


notice your reference to stones arrogant bastard ale, That is one I would really like to try and brew. Was lucky enough to go to california with work in 2006 and discover this one, also found firestone. any one who says that the yanks brew pond swill would be generally correct but these 2 are exceptions to the rule!!!!! wish I could get the arrogant bastard here.


----------



## Weizguy (17/3/08)

masculator002 said:


> notice your reference to stones arrogant bastard ale, That is one I would really like to try and brew. Was lucky enough to go to california with work in 2006 and discover this one, also found firestone. any one who says that the yanks brew pond swill would be generally correct but these 2 are exceptions to the rule!!!!! wish I could get the arrogant bastard here.


You can brew Arrogant, if you have access to Chinook hops.
I can post an Arrogant recipe too, if you want. Just say yes!

Les


----------



## mikelinz (17/3/08)

Les the Weizguy said:


> You can brew Arrogant, if you have access to Chinook hops.
> I can post an Arrogant recipe too, if you want. Just say yes!
> 
> Les



Id like both reciepes even if no one else does. (AG if poss)

rgds mike


----------



## masculator002 (17/3/08)

YES,YES,YES. OH did i say yes


----------



## randyrob (17/3/08)

Seen THIS ??

Original DogBolter Ale, Goose and Firken

Trget OG 1.060
Approx FG 1.015
IBU 48
Colour 14 SRM

Alcohol 6%

All-Grain (19 L)

4.5 kg 2 Row English Pale Malt
570 g Crystal 40
10g black patent malt
56g UK Goldings 6% AA 60min
14g UK Goldings 6% AA 15 min
1 tsp Irish Moss
English Ale Yeast
175 ml priming sugar (dex), 80 ml if kegging

One step infusion of grains at 155 F for 60 min, mash out at 167 deg F, sparge with 170 deg F

Boil for 60 min, add bittering hops at start of boil, 15 min left add remaining hops and I rish Moss.

If you can, condition beer in secondary when fermentation complete at 55 F prior to bottling


----------

